

Run-of-the-mill startup seeks mediocre designer - cedsav
http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/7759

======
callmevlad
From now on, this sentence will appear in all the job descriptions I write:

> We'd like someone who isn't all "durrrr" when they look at Photoshop.

------
GrandMasterBirt
Gotta have fun somewhere in life, why not a job ad?

